# Alternative to reels



## Actor (Jun 18, 2009)

Years ago I found something in a Photo shop that was an alternative to reels.  It was a clear strip of transparent material, 35mm wide and about 5 feet long with a wavy pattern on the edges.  You simply placed your film next to this and wound them up in a spiral, then put a rubber band around the assembly.  The wavy pattern on the edge kept the film from touching the thing.  I used this thing for years and it worked great, completely eliminating the hassle of loading a reel.

It's been years since I've worked in a darkroom but I'd like to get back into it.  I've located most of my darkroom equipment but I can't find this thing.  I've asked at a Photo shop but they have no idea what I'm talking about.

It might help if I knew what this thing was called, then I could Google it and perhaps find one.  Better yet, does anyone know where I could get one.


----------



## randerson07 (Jun 18, 2009)

I have no idea, but it sounds brilliant, I hate loading reels. Did they make it for 120 as well?


----------



## bhop (Jun 18, 2009)

Film Apron
Plastic Film Apron Reel Replacement for Arista 120 size EZ Tank | Freestyle Photographic Supplies

120 size only though..


----------



## DSPhotography (Jun 18, 2009)

Is this it?


----------



## Actor (Jun 19, 2009)

It is indeed.  Thank you!  Thank you!  :blushing:


----------



## DSPhotography (Jun 20, 2009)

No problem =)

A month or so ago when I was looking for steel developing tanks on eBay, I saw that and was like, "WTF is that?". I'd never seen nor heard about it before.. how does it work exactly?


----------



## Actor (Jun 20, 2009)

DSPhotography said:


> .. how does it work exactly?


You simply roll your film and the film apron up into a spiral (in the dark of course).  When you are done you have alternating layers of film and apron.  The wavy pattern at the edge of the apron keeps the film away from the apron and lets chemicals in for development.

It's like being able to unroll a stainless steel reel out full length, lay your film on it, then roll it all back up.


----------



## Actor (Jun 21, 2009)

Today at a garage sale I found the darnedest thing: a plastic tray about four inches wide, three inched deep and almost six feet long.  The lady selling it has been planting flowers in it but I don't think that was its original purpose because the two long edges each have a strip of metal running down them.  Anyway, for $2 it was mine.

What I'm thinking of is using it to develop film.  Just lay the film in it emulsion side up, weigh down the ends and process the same way you process prints.  My only question is whether there will be a problem with the anti-halation coating on the other side?  I'm thinking not because, as I understand it, the anit-halation coating does not get removed until fixing.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 21, 2009)

Hmm, you will have to experiment with agitation ... the chemistry will not be moving around much in such a long thin tray.


----------



## manfromh (Jul 20, 2009)

That film apron thing is genius. I want one (or 10). I hope B&H wont charge their usual horrible shipping cost (to Estonia) for it.


----------

